# Center Console/Gauges .. What do you think?



## bcuzau (Mar 25, 2005)

Center Console/Gauges.. Just curious to hear what you guys think of them.. I was just talking to a buddy of mine he really doesn't like them.. He says the idea is as stupid as a square wheel.. hehee.. but then again he doesn't have one but he has driven some cars that do have that set-up.. He hasn't gotten used to them. I kinda understand him ,he has been driving for 12-13 years with gauges directly in front of you. change is sometimes not welcome..

I have also been driving for 12 years but I like it. After getting used to them. But for the claim about it being closer to move your eyes from and to the road I'm not too sure.. But there are some other benefits that make it more desirable..

Do you think the car manufactures will lean more towards this design? Do you think they should?


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

I admit I was the first to say I did not like it.

Until you actually take some time and drive around and get used to them... 
Now I love the cetral location leaving the view in front totally free.


----------



## XTrail1 (Feb 24, 2005)

Our first experience was the Echo we also own, we both like it and I actually find it weird when I drive a fleet car at work. It's not difficult getting use to, I think it's a macho thing for some people not to have it in front.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

The only reason I don't like them after driving around with them for over 2 years, is their easy visibility to my wife's line of sight, so I get prompted more often now on how fast I'm going 

In my other cars, I managed to keep my speed as a bit of secret, now I can't LOL

They should design some sort of a blind or something which would block the passenger from having a look at the speedo, or just stick a dummy speedo in front of them staying at 60Km's/h to make them happy.

Seriously though, I love the centre cluster design and more so at night when you can see the dials from the rear window if you walk behind the car. Very cool. :thumbup:


----------



## stx (Mar 14, 2005)

The one thing I really like about the centre instrument cluster is that I can tilt my wheel to any angle without fear of obstructing my view of the guages.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Previous consideration: My daily driver is a 97 Sentra w/some mods & I also drive a fully stock Renault's Scenic both with with gauges directly in front.

I've drove for around 17yrs & this is my first central console.

History: I've drove my X-Ty at December in an ~2,800kms round trip to USA (1 week), & when I sit at my Sentra I missed the central location of the cluster.

Humans are habits animals, I'm shure if he drove the X-Ty for a couple weeks, he'll love the central console & the mentioned benefits from my above buddies.

Another Actual Central Console Cars:

from within-> Quest
from outside-> Mini
from semi-within  : Newest Renault's Scenic (I've got the previous)​
__________________________________________________

Look for a laptop's privacy screen protectors, I know you can do something :cheers: 



aussietrail said:


> They should design some sort of a blind or something which would block the passenger from having a look at the speedo


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

manuelga said:


> Look for a laptop's privacy screen protectors, I know you can do something :cheers:


Yeah, thought about that. I think I'll give her a sleeping pill next time we are about to go for a long trip LOL  just kidding, she'll kill me if she reads this


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

It's ok when you're driving around town, but I hate not to be able to see my rev counter whn I'm doing some "spirited" driving.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Terranismo said:


> It's ok when you're driving around town, but I hate not to be able to see my rev counter whn I'm doing some "spirited" driving.


There's always the HUD solution, (but you've to look the way to connect it to the ECU, as long as the independant coils):


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

In the future I'm planning to get an Apexi Super AFC II which has an incorporated rev counter, so that should help a bit :fluffy:


----------



## Avery Slickride (Jan 6, 2005)

I took about five minutes to get used to having high-mounted, unobstructed gauges. I really think the X-Trail gauge pod is closer to your line of sight than it would be if they'd dropped it six inches and hidden it behind the steering wheel. There will be more vehicles with central gauges because it's cheaper for the manufacturers, but I don't mind a bit. They were nice enough to put the tachometer (rev counter) directly opposite the driver's shoulder and almost at eye level.
As a bonus, moving the gauges gives me my own storage compartment with power point for phone and FRS recharging. I'm amazed at how useful this little driver's side box is. Right now, mine contains my sunglasses, my cell phone, a pair of FRS radios, my wallet, a road map and pocket atlas, gas coupons and receipts, compact binoculars and an LED flashlight. Without the driver's side box, this stuff would be dangling from the visors, stuck in door pockets or strewn about the interior. The dash layout adds greatly to this vehicle's appeal. :thumbup:


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Avery Slickride said:


> I took about five minutes to get used to having high-mounted, unobstructed gauges. I really think the X-Trail gauge pod is closer to your line of sight than it would be if they'd dropped it six inches and hidden it behind the steering wheel. There will be more vehicles with central gauges because it's cheaper for the manufacturers, but I don't mind a bit. They were nice enough to put the tachometer (rev counter) directly opposite the driver's shoulder and almost at eye level.


I find that watching the rev counter while driving leisurely around town or on an unobstructed free/highway is ok, but my truck's first (and sometimes) second gear are useless when I really mash the throttle. The revs go up really quickly and I have to choose to either watch the road ahead of me or watch the rev counter to shift at the 6500rpm redline.

It gets even worse when the sun shines directly over the dash, casting a shadow over the guage overlay panel. Worst part is that my trucks factory guages are bigger than the canuck version since I have a Series 1 X-Trail with the first generation dash, so I SHOULD have a better line of site.


----------



## Avery Slickride (Jan 6, 2005)

I can see why you need to keep an eye on your tach, T'mo. I just don't see how it would help to tuck it way down low and hide it behind the steering wheel. Maybe you should get one of those big old hot-rodder's tachs that mount on top of the steering column?
Anyway, my X-ty's an automatic for the sake of my family, so I don't need to refer to the tach very often. I prefer a manual, but you don't always get everything you want. My last 4x4 was a little stick-shiftin' Suzuki, which was great because the engine noise always told me when to shift. No need to look down at the counter. The X-Trail is much smoother, quieter and more powerful, so there's less seat-of-the-pants input from the vehicle.


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

I also often guage shifting by sound on the X as the secondary intake runners open at over 5000rpm. What is weird is that sometimes (in some gears) my truck's redline is actually higher than that shown on the rev counter. For example on 4th gear it goes all the way to 6700rpm so I really need to keep an eye on the revs. 

I was planning on adding a monster tach (and some water and oil temperature guages) later on, but instead I'll just install the Super AFC on the driver's glovebox lid for easy viewing.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

I'm more of a traditionalist and always prefered the gauge pod behind the wheel. When we tested the X-Trail, I was very dissapointed that it had that Strange centre gauge cluster. After a test drive I changed my mind and didn't mind it at all. Now I prefer it there on the X-Trail and would not have it any other way, even if they told me I could swithc, I would not.

One thing I would have liked is the control stalks (wiper, cruise..etc) to have been back lit. It would help on a dark empty highway where that area is now very dark with out illumination from the gauge cluster.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Yuk!*

Ok.. maybe I should not have said that... seriously... I hated the guages in the middle...then I had the X-Trail from Nissan that was loaned to the dealers before it was released which my friend let me borrow...after that weekend... I would love to modify my other car!! 

I will be honest.. yes it was a cost saving feature for Nissan...but it is a great idea that works... and as we can see by the posts... we all agreed at first we did not like them.. but now love them.

Stephen


----------



## Ynott (Sep 9, 2004)

ViperZ said:


> I'm more of a traditionalist and always prefered the gauge pod behind the wheel. When we tested the X-Trail, I was very dissapointed that it had that Strange centre gauge cluster. After a test drive I changed my mind and didn't mind it at all. Now I prefer it there on the X-Trail and would not have it any other way, even if they told me I could swithc, I would not.
> 
> One thing I would have liked is the control stalks (wiper, cruise..etc) to have been back lit. It would help on a dark empty highway where that area is now very dark with out illumination from the gauge cluster.


Yes I agree, at night, its hard to see some of the functions, but the ctr console is no big deal, def not a negative aspect.


----------



## xtratime (Apr 8, 2005)

Ynott said:


> Yes I agree, at night, its hard to see some of the functions, but the ctr console is no big deal, def not a negative aspect.



The clarity of vision ahead is great but not only do I have the person in front coomenting on my spped but the children behind have joined in as well.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

xtratime said:


> The clarity of vision ahead is great but not only do I have the person in front coomenting on my spped but the children behind have joined in as well.


I Keep the kids distracted at the back with gameboy's, watching DVD's..etc so they don't get a chance to notice, until Mother yells out


----------



## AlexP (Feb 24, 2005)

What we need is an electronic mod so we can switch in -10% and -20% speedometer adjustments for appearance's sake  (assuming that the speedometer is electronic, not mechanical). On many motorcycle models, speedometers consistently read about 10% high (for liability reaons?) and I've seen circuits that drop every nth timing pulse to make the speedometer read lower and correctly. Oddly enough, the bike odometers are very accurate when the speedometers are off.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

No problems here from the significant other.... Most times


----------

